# Opinions on my options



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Just checked the tyres on my 2003 motorhome - we've had it since December 2010. The tyres manufactured dates are all xx02 - which I take to mean made in 2002. They have quite a few cracks appearing in the sidewalls, not very wide but cracks nevertheless. The MH had a new MOT when I bought it - so do I have any recourse to the dealer? I think they need replacing, and I know if I take the MH to a tyre dealer they will probably tell me to change them. So where do I go from here?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You could take it back to the dealer and show him the dates/cracks.
Worth a try for nowt, its apity you didnt notice before you gave him any money, would have been a good bargaining point.

Whoevers paying, you require new tyres.

Paul.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

see here

qoute "Cracks from common weathering are superficial and not dangerous."


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Your tyres are 9 years old, probably spent most of their life standing around with the weight in one spot, the sidewalls are cracking - it's a no-brainer, of course you need to replace them. See here for a salutory lesson:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-102910-tyres-a-salutory-lesson.html

I'd pay the dealer a call myself, they should have changed them before they sold the 'van. If they refuse to budge, try your luck with the consumer protection dept. at the local council.

The MOT tester can only issue a test cert. on what he can see without any dismantling on the day of the test, the issue of an MOT doesn't guarantee your tyres will be safe for the next 12 months.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I had a similar situation with my MH, which was then only a month or so old to me. My MH dealer reacted very quickly and responsibly and changed the tyres as soon as they were made aware of the situation. 

Remember, they don't necessarily check each and every single component of a secondhand sales unit prior to dispatch, they can and do rely on the purchaser to pick them up on things 'awry'

Make a nice phone call to them first, and prepare to do battle afterwards 8) 


and at 9 years old those tyres MUST be changed, if you were to have a collision with the unit your insurance company could wriggle out of a claim if the tyres were seen to be a contributory factor


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Our MH tyres are nhow 6 years old and showing distinct signs of weathering and have some cracks although the tread is fine. We won't take the risk and are having them replaced this week along with having Tyron bands fitted with a sensor which will give a reading in the cab of each tyres pressure. Not prepared to risk it, we have worked hard all our lives and are now in a position to retire and enjoy ourselves. Want to be alive and be able to do it. Over dramatic, yes maybe, but its true.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Believe it or not, cracks in the sidewalls are not an MOT failure.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*tyres*

I noticed the Michelin xc camper tyres on the m/h i purchased recently as 2002 with slight cracking on one also and managed to agree to the dealer replacing one with the idea i would replace the others. When i came to pick it up he had replaced 3 Michelin with Matador Maxilla light van tyres and left me with one Michelin on the rear and the spare a Michelin also.   
I have been trying to sort out the rear tyre pressures due to the mix of types and need to check the date of the spare but in the endi prbably will bite the bullet and replace the 2 Michelin for peace of mind. :? :?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just had 4 Hankook RA08's fitted, ordered on the internet, fitted at a local tyre company, £310 all in.

Not been out to try them out yet, but hopefully they will be ok.

My previous tyres all had splits/cracks on the sidewalls, and were 6 years old on a five year old van.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Tyres are cheap compared with a tyre failure when you are travelling at speed.

Our MH is in today for tyres. They look fine with lots of tread but are original on the 2005 MH. We got ours from Black circle on the internet and fitted locally. Very inpressed with the service. I did not order the camper tyres as we use our MH so regularly now. However, the man at Black circle phoned "just to check". 

Sue


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well IanA, have you had any luck with the dealer. let us know the outcome.

cabby


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Um, No. dealer is sticking to his guns that the tyres passed the MOT so were fit for purpose when sold. He did mention tyres when we were buying, but I wasn't tuned in to the issue. I've ordered 4 Toyo H09s today and will chalk it down to experience.

I think membership of this forum should be mandatory before you are allowed to buy a MH - I've learned so much, I wish I had joined a lot longer before we bought.
I'm absolutely chuffed to bits with the MH, enjoy going away in it, but can't help feeling that my choice might have been different with more info - e.g It's a Fiat, only 2 seats with safety belts, too heavy for my kids to drive on their normal licenses - no, wait, that's an advantage!!

Seriously, I should have bought one many years ago, but didn't. Making up for lost time now - trying a bit of wilding tomorrow night for the first time. Hope we don't get woken up!!


----------

